
Why Conspiracy Theorists Will Never Believe the ‘Official’ Epstein Story - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/08/epstein-suicide-conspiracies/595906/
======
allengeorge
Specific conspiracy theories aside, it’s unsurprising that a lot of people -
hell, even I! - find the course of events surprising.

The man had a dubious source of income, was offered an incredibly irregular
plea deal, all sorts of theories abounded about his having information on
other connected people, attempted suicide in jail, was (surprisingly) taken
_off_ suicide watch, and then died conveniently. Seems like quite the chain of
coincidences.

------
devoply
Also why reasonable people won't believe it either. i.e. high level pedophile
who is known to attempt suicide is allowed to commit suicide. I mean there are
many ways to keep people from committing suicide including straight jackets,
various drugs, watching them continuously. Most "conspiracy theorists" already
theorized this was going to happen when he was arrested, why was it allowed to
happen?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Epstein#Second_crimina...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Epstein#Second_criminal_case)

Even this looks highly suspicious :

> On July 23, Epstein was found injured and semiconscious at 1:30 a.m. on the
> floor of his cell, with marks around his neck that were suspected to be from
> a suicide attempt or an assault. His cellmate, former New York City police
> officer Nicholas Tartaglione, who is charged with four counts of murder, was
> questioned about Epstein's condition. He denied knowledge of what happened.
> Epstein said he recollected nothing.[134][142][143][144] According to NBC
> News, two sources said that Epstein might have tried to hang himself, a
> third said the injuries were not serious and could have been staged, while a
> fourth source said that an assault by his cellmate had not been ruled
> out.[68]

~~~
strikelaserclaw
You would think they would have a camera on such a high profile perp.

~~~
Teever
Given the ubiquity of surveillance in our society I have reached the
conclusion that any time there is a high profile case where there's a
conspicuous lack of surveillance evidence I operate under the assumption that
it was intentional.

------
AndrewBissell
Top reasons anyone with more than three brain cells to rub together will never
believe an "Epstein killed himself entirely of his own volition and with no
outside help or encouragement" story:

1.) We'll never be given a satisfactory explanation for why Epstein was not
under redundant 24/7 surveillance (because there can't _be_ one).

2.) The trail will go cold in the ongoing SDNY conspiracy investigation, and
even if more details come out from the victims or court documents, none of the
high profile people who were implicated in his sex trafficking ring like
Prince Andrew, Bill Clinton, or Alan Dershowitz, will see any consequences or
be held accountable in any way for their crimes.

3.) Point 2.) notwithstanding, the release of an unending series of bizarre
and inexplicable details about Epstein and his life will probably continue, in
which power-worshipping news outlets like _The Atlantic_ will show no interest
whatsoever.

------
jshield
“Why won’t they believe everything we shove in their face?” The article.

I don’t think the notion of official account is even possible? Generally
accepted account? Sure.

------
ohiovr
I just saw an ad on youtube promoting a conspiracy theory about Epstein. From
epoch times

------
ohiovr
I just saw an ad on google promoting a conspiracy theory about Epstein. From
epoch times

